# Would you buy a tuned r33 or untuned r34 for the same price?



## Oo Skyline oO (Dec 26, 2006)

Would you buy a tuned r33 or untuned r34 for the same price?

May have been asked before but i was just wondering. 

I have seen on auto trader an r34 untuned will go for about the same price as a 600BHP r33. What would you go for?

Don't know how to make a poll..........


----------



## Oo Skyline oO (Dec 26, 2006)

now i do......


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Well it's a bit a strange question, as you can ask more precisely :
Would you take a tuned car or a standard one . . .

I would take any 400R, Tomei, HKS, ex . . . . over a standard R34. As I like tuned cars and performance . . . . the other question is just wich car you like: R33 or R34 . . .


----------



## Oo Skyline oO (Dec 26, 2006)

Yea, it was. Just wondering because i would prefer the tuned car for obvious reasons but the R34 is just newer, i own an R33 and its really nice but the interior just feels a bit old, is it possible to have an R34 computor fitted?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I think that the R34 interior is a bit less quality then the R33. As the R34 interior is more edgy it shows some mount and edge surface problems. The plastics in the R33 are more fine and hard.
A Alcantara coated dash board and a lacked cockpit (or carbon) wouldn't explode any budget.


----------



## Oo Skyline oO (Dec 26, 2006)

Any way of buying and installing an R34 computor?


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

Hmmmm tough one that as i love the 34, but i need the power and you just know every joker will need to have a go at racing you in your 34 and you most probably wont be able to nail em all (£20k+ to make it happen ), where as no one has yet taken my 33  :bowdown1:  :nervous:


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

I'd rather buy (in fact i did) a totally bog standard Skyline, 280 bhp with all that weight, still in KMH, purring like a kitten, and mod it myself, so at least i know what IVE done to it


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

I was thinking about that and I would go for the tuned car, more fun.
I seen some one in hong kong with the gtr34 comp on there gtr33 so I guess you can. Hope this helps


----------



## Oo Skyline oO (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks, because a friend of mine has an R34 and the computor is really good, all the readouts etc


----------



## Grasshopper (Nov 15, 2006)

leggus said:


> I'd rather buy (in fact i did) a totally bog standard Skyline, 280 bhp with all that weight, still in KMH, purring like a kitten, and mod it myself, so at least i know what IVE done to it


Exactly, no worries about "mystery" components or exactly how worn they are or anything. Its my plan for when I lay my hands on a skyline. Even if I got a _slightly_ modded skyline I'd be tempted to strip it down to basics and go from there (unless the parts turned out to be alright after being seen by a pro, such as Abbey)


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah, also if you do buy a tuned car buy it from a garage with great reputation at minimum or buy one with lots of recepits or u'll end up like me having problem  

Buying standard is not a bad option actually, thinking about mine


----------



## Oo Skyline oO (Dec 26, 2006)

Well thanks for all your comments, its 3am here, my sister has just has a 20th bday party and im cream crackered.

Over and OUT!!!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Just for owning the car and enjoying it it would be the 34 hands down .I should imagine the guys that like the drag racing and track days it would be the tuned 33 . As for resale you could mod the 34 to stage 1 enjoy the car for a year or so and not loose much money ,the resale on a tuned 33 would be a nightmare with a LTD market .


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/66903-do-luck-33-a.html


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

Oo Skyline oO said:


> Thanks, because a friend of mine has an R34 and the computor is really good, all the readouts etc


Either that or run the HKS CAMP system, that does the same thing via any in car screen. Not sure if HKS still make it but probably available on ebay..


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

daveW's R33 all day!


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

daves R33. I love the body styling of the 34gtr but the difference is a fast sports car and a supercar. The feeling of 600bhp+ makes all the difference !

i used to run the HKS camp system in my r33 and it is almost the same as the 34gtr computer. Very sweet piece of kit and you can get it cheap still from ebay or japan

I would say go and drive both and you will know what you want for sure.


----------



## Oo Skyline oO (Dec 26, 2006)

If anyone has said Tuned r33 and wants one....Go buy daves!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Oo Skyline oO said:


> If anyone has said Tuned r33 and wants one....Go buy daves!




So you have decided on a 34 then? End of poll lads.


----------



## Oo Skyline oO (Dec 26, 2006)

Yea, i think its clear that an R34 untuned is prefered.


----------



## Joni P. (Nov 13, 2006)

Definitely the R34 since I don't like at all the looks of the r33, it just somehow looks so mild, could be because of the rear end and the headlights.

there's just something in the looks of r32 and r34 that catches my eye.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

for the cost of an R34, would it be possible to start with an R32 shell and, basically, build yourself a brand-new car tuned to the nines with all shiny new parts? God bless the R32


----------



## Oo Skyline oO (Dec 26, 2006)

Yea, thats the thing, COST. Its a lot cheaper to buy an R33 or R32 and in ways i prefer them to the R34.


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

I would definitely go for a standard R34:clap: 

Having owned both the R34 is the best:bowdown1: and having it modified by Abbey:bowdown1: is a pleasurable part of the Skyline experience:clap: However cost has to be considered:runaway: 

Dave


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

My dad has owned 3 and i have been in one on his friends R34's, Prefer the R33 still!


----------



## R34GTTDUDE (Nov 16, 2006)

HMMMM. Toughie! If you got the R33 Everything would have already been done which is a bonus (that and 600 BHP!) but you'll never know to what quality and standards. However buying a standard car and doing it up yourself would give you alot more satisfaction just knowing that 'IT's MINE - I DID THAT'! But I suppose it all comes down to time and effort and more importantly COST!


----------



## SB Performance (Sep 17, 2006)

Tuned R33 GTR's around 600BHP dont cost as much as R34 GTR's, so I have voted R34 as it would be of more value.


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

I have a 600bhp tuned r34 for sale


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

i would rather have a modified R33 myself, like i said, but i'd rather do the mods myself. for some reason i always think you're even more carefull with the thing then if you got it 'like that'. 

heck, i think i'd even get the R33 if they where the same price as an R34, both untouched!


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Modified R33*

Dunno about a fancy R34 style readout, but plugging a Techtom MDM-100N into the Conzult port gives you 22 real time diagnostics you can scroll through. Two readouts, leave mine set at water temp and inlet temp. The unit lives in the glovebox as the cable is long enough to run across to the port with enough slack to have the unit as a handheld from the glovebox while driving.

Then again, unless you have a complete history of the mods, I would be very careful.


----------



## sleepyfox (Jul 9, 2005)

You haven't really made it clear whether you're asking us to decide between an unmodded R34 GT-R and:

a) A '600bhp' R33 GT-R of unproven history, probably bought sight unseen from auction in Japan, and

b) A well-known R33 GT-R from a forum member with a complete history of modifications and a dyno sheet to prove the quoted power figure.

Those are two VERY different scenarios. In the first (which is what I've assumed for the poll), I'd take the R34 hands-down, unless I had VERY deep pockets. In the second my decision would be based on cost and end-target:

<400bhp - R34
400-550bhp - R34 if I had the budget, else de-tune the R33
550-650bhp - R33
>650 bhp - neither, as you'd have to junk most of the parts from the R33 anyway


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

I agree with Mr Fox, definitely get a modded 33! :chuckle:


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

same :thumbsup:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

MacGTR said:


> same :thumbsup:




And again:wavey:


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

all depends on the cars availible at the time..... at this time id buy the Do-Luck R33 for sale - no questions. its got a history and was modded with no expense spared.

If it was any other time, like some have said i'd go for a bog standard, as less miles as possible R33 and mod it myself. then i could know exactly how its going and could mod it to my own desire.

But on another hand, it depends what you want to buy a skyline for. for track use or just because you want a skyline, and in that respect a standard R34 would be ok, but i wouldnt keep it standard, id get exhaust, filters, coilovers & wheels over the period of time.

my thoughts anyway.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

:wavey: :wavey: :wavey: :wavey: :wavey: :wavey: :wavey: :wavey: :wavey: :wavey: :wavey: :wavey: :wavey:


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

This Post reminds me of the Cosworth decision some years ago:

Do you buy a tuned up Sierra Sapphire Cosworth (as a R33) which is good value or a Standard Escort Cosworth (as a R34) a bit pricey?

Same type of comments were mentioned, like the Sapphire never did it for many people but the 3 Door Sierra (as a R32) was much more desireable & the Escort was a definate yes.

Then when people were asked about the RS Focus (as a R35) Most people would rather have the Escort (as a R34)

What a Coincidence that Ford & Nissan made/make the same pattern of desirable performance turbo charged cars! 

God I must be bored to mention all the above?


----------



## makavelli50 (Oct 29, 2006)

I would go for the untuned, simply because i am fussy when it comes to putting quality products on my car, and also because I think it is more likely to have not been beaten when there aren't a bunch of mods on it.


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

untuned R34 for me.
Especially if the mods haven't been documented.

I feel safer with buying stock cars. Then I can do the mods myself so if something goes BANG, I'll know who to blame 

The whole tuning thing is a hobby of mine too.
It's fun adding tuning parts and feel the difference it makes to the car.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

makavelli50 said:


> I would go for the untuned, simply because i am fussy when it comes to putting quality products on my car, and also because I think it is more likely to have not been beaten when there aren't a bunch of mods on it.


But if you were to buy Davew's R33 or The GTART R33 you would know there is quality products on it.


----------



## makavelli50 (Oct 29, 2006)

yeah, in that case..I'd at least have to know the owner ( regarding his driving style, caring for the car) to consider going through with the purchase. So, you're right with that inference.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)




----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

If it were me the looks of the R34 alone would have sold me.

But also, I don't trust other people's work unless I know the owner, how he drives it, have seen him drive it and know the shop that built the car just as well.


----------



## makavelli50 (Oct 29, 2006)

Nice setup Davew


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

33'r rock:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## leon (Dec 1, 2005)

tuned r33's such as the top secret drag r,the do luck and jun lemon are very very desireable cars with great repuation in its field but dont forget there will most likely to be a higher price to pay for the maintaince compare to the standard GTR34.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

but they dont look like this:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :GrowUp: :GrowUp:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

:wavey: :wavey: :wavey: :wavey: :wavey: :wavey: :wavey: :wavey: :wavey: :wavey: :wavey: :wavey: :wavey: :wavey:


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

Ya know...I think maybe, just MAYBE...Dave might be an R33 GT-R fan...


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

davew said:


> but they dont look like this:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :GrowUp: :GrowUp:



OR THIS !!!


----------



## JellySwindon (Oct 1, 2006)

I love that purple gtr!!!!!:clap: 
Wish mine was that shade.
Anyways back to the question R33 due to I couldnt afford the R34...
Maybe in the future.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Dave, every time i see your car it looks better :chuckle:


----------



## metropolis (Jun 24, 2006)

R34 standard?:blahblah: 

R33 at 600bhp?:blahblah: 

Someone should have added the third choice to the list

R32 at 800-1000bhp 

Yesssssssss the r34 is newer and shinier and yessssssssss the r33 has 600bhp....

but lets face it peeps we bought skylines to go fast in and for R34 money you could have an R32 with a lot more power than 600bhp and it would be a hell of a lot faster, and if you did smack it the 2nd hand panels are cheaper too lol:clap:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Newera Imports - home / stock / carDetails

buy this badboy


----------



## Jamerio (Aug 21, 2006)

I guess it depends on what mods (quality) and how long they had been installed in the car and mmiles driven on them.
The last thing I would want to do is spend 25k on a R33 only to have it blow up a few hundred miles later.

If the work on the R33 had been done fairly recently and I knew it was top quality and I trusted the person I was buying it from then it would be a very tough call.

though I suspect I would just get the R34, enjoy it for a year and simply save up to modify that. I would probably spend a grand getting it up to a safe 400-430 BHP, enjoy it for a year then modify it when I could afford it.

Ok back to reality


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Tigerbay said:


> Hmmmm tough one that as i love the 34, but i need the power and you just know every joker will need to have a go at racing you in your 34 and you most probably wont be able to nail em all (£20k+ to make it happen ), where as no one has yet taken my 33  :bowdown1:  :nervous:


You should take a trip down to Bourenmouth one weekend then.
:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: 

Mick


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

R34 GTR no question its a modern day classic,


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Depends on how you look after the tuned R33 GT-R !!! I have had mine for 9 years and it is 10 years old. It was totally standard when I imported it and it now has a healthy 550bhp and was at Castle Combe yesterday showing a Porsche GT3 RS, an Aston Martin DB9 and plenty of Scooby's and Evo's just how it should be done. Keep it regularly checked over and do an oil change every time you do a track day and get it set up not to blow up and all will be fine. As we all know the R34 isn’t half a pretty as the R33 and has games consul built into the dash!!!!


----------



## -Ad- (Oct 28, 2006)

R34 end of.

I will get an R33 eventually in the next few years, but an R34 just looks far superior, and with no skyline experience i would still say the R34 woulf be the ultimate skyline.

Screw this new bugger coming out, R34 = the king. 

Excuse me, jsut got degree result today so have been lashing all day.


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

Naaa , thought this over n over. I have a 600brake R33 and i luuurve r34's but theres NO WAY i could have half the power, i have WAY to much fun nailing EVERYthing with my 33, to have to bow down to rs6's gt3's etc naaaa, couldnt do it. 33 600 anyday :smokin:


----------



## doctawoo (Oct 27, 2004)

agree, when i had my stage 1 r33 gtr i would have probably said R34 GTR, but driving a 580bhp vehicle is totally different experience, I feel invincible   so WELL TUNED R33 GTR over std r34 all day long! :clap:


----------



## xxl225 (Oct 31, 2005)

buy a tuned r34 for the same price as a standard 34(already in the uk)from japan then start saving for the sva,well worth it in the end:chuckle:


----------



## Sayajin (May 30, 2006)

Okay....

So I actually had to think about a make a decision on this a few months back.

Either I was going to build the LIVING CRAP out of my GTR33... or I was going to buy a standard GTR34.

The amount of money I was going to spend was going to be about the same. I was either going to sell my GTR33 with the motor blown and add a bit more to it and get an GTR34, or I was going to fix my blown motor and build it to the T.

I decided after about a month of deliberation, that I would MUCH rather have a 800WHP GTR33, than a 400WHP GTR34. 

Now I LOVE the GTR34... Personally that is damn near my dream car. I mean I would take one over a Lambo any day (I dont drive to get women, I drive to enjoy myself). But I just couldnt justify spending all that money and not having the power.....

Course I am still WAITING for my build to be complete.... but I can only imagine.

Thats my .2 from real world experience.

-Sayajin


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Un-tuned R34, if only for the sake of having a massively superior gearbox.


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

Sayajin said:


> Now I LOVE the GTR34... Personally that is damn near my dream car. I mean I would take one over a Lambo any day (I dont drive to get women, I drive to enjoy myself). But I just couldnt justify spending all that money and not having the power....


That enjoyment usually comes to a swift end with the first service bill. $3K US for a new clutch! :chuckle:

Or the first time you try to drive it on a regular road. I work about 5 minutes from Dallas' main Lambo dealer, which for some stupid reason is built on a hill and surrounded by the most horrific roads imaginable. It's hilarious driving by in my S14 and watching these guys try to back into parking spaces, negotiate 4 way stops with little visibility, pull out of the parking lot, negotiate the maze of potholes, etc. I watched a guy damn near tear the front splitter off of an F40 just trying to get out of the parking lot on Friday. :chuckle:


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

kaneda said:


> That enjoyment usually comes to a swift end with the first service bill. $3K US for a new clutch! :chuckle:
> 
> Or the first time you try to drive it on a regular road. I work about 5 minutes from Dallas' main Lambo dealer, which for some stupid reason is built on a hill and surrounded by the most horrific roads imaginable. It's hilarious driving by in my S14 and watching these guys try to back into parking spaces, negotiate 4 way stops with little visibility, pull out of the parking lot, negotiate the maze of potholes, etc. I watched a guy damn near tear the front splitter off of an F40 just trying to get out of the parking lot on Friday. :chuckle:


That's my one criticism of tuners. They always base themselves near the worst roads on earth.... nearly anyway.


----------



## Sayajin (May 30, 2006)

LOL.

Kaneda, the clutch for my GTR33 wasnt far off from that price.....

Like I said though... I wouldnt trade my GTR33 for the world with its current specs..


-Sayajin


----------



## Sabre (Mar 22, 2007)

Got to be the R34 i am afraid.......lower it....wheels.....and it wins hands down....looks awesome...

I know of a nice R34 Nur Spec for sale in the UK completely standard


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

R33_GTS-t said:


> Un-tuned R34, if only for the sake of having a massively superior gearbox.


is that right about the gearbox? because mine is a bit shit. can a 34 be fitted to a 33? sorry to digress 

i havent driven a 34 yet so cant comment, unless somebody in the preston area wants to throw me some 34 keys???? :chuckle:


----------



## ericgtr (Jun 23, 2007)

hi everyone new here i will preffer a stock gtr34 as well


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

nick the tubman said:


> is that right about the gearbox? because mine is a bit shit. can a 34 be fitted to a 33? sorry to digress
> 
> i havent driven a 34 yet so cant comment, unless somebody in the preston area wants to throw me some 34 keys???? :chuckle:


im fairly sure they have the same bolt patern etc.

the R34 is a Getrag made item...which means its absolutely superior!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

nick the tubman said:


> is that right about the gearbox? because mine is a bit shit. can a 34 be fitted to a 33? sorry to digress
> 
> i havent driven a 34 yet so cant comment, unless somebody in the preston area wants to throw me some 34 keys???? :chuckle:


Moleman has one in his R33  Think you have to take the driveshafts etc with it to though not just the box


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

Grasshopper said:


> Exactly, no worries about "mystery" components or exactly how worn they are or anything. Its my plan for when I lay my hands on a skyline. Even if I got a _slightly_ modded skyline I'd be tempted to strip it down to basics and go from there (unless the parts turned out to be alright after being seen by a pro, such as Abbey)


ask anyone who's tuned a car, and they will tell you that they aren't worth a fraction of what's been spent when it comes to resale

so conversely you can get a lot more for your money- think RB30

i've spent ~£50k on my 32 and i'd probably struggle to get £15k for it

so use some sense, let someone else spend the money- it's not a few hundred quid we're talking about, and there a plenty of good cars built in this country by respected tuners such as RB motorsport, rising sun or abbey, that will have been well looked after and cherished by their owners

that way you can get on with actually enjoying using an awesome example, rather than spending years and tens of thousands developing one yourself that may not produce the goods, or worse break if you get it wrong


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

by the way the R34 getrag box, while having six ratios, is not nearly as strong (good) as the earlier version at handling extra power


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

I can read between the lines here.
This is what you tell her.
Honey I have chosen to buy a standard later model GTR instead of that older but faster one.
Then buy her a $10 box of chocolates, remember her wedding anniversary.
Then slowley spend a F****ng fortune on it making it go faster.
Its a win / win solution....


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

gavman said:


> ask anyone who's tuned a car, and they will tell you that they aren't worth a fraction of what's been spent when it comes to resale
> 
> so conversely you can get a lot more for your money- think RB30
> 
> i've spent ~£50k on my 32 and i'd probably struggle to get £15k for it




Where were you 5 years ago when I bought mine?:chuckle: 
I have spent a small fortune on mine to get it to 483bhp Atf.
My advice is buy one with the work done, you will soon get bored with a standard 34.


----------



## Zabijak (Jul 9, 2007)

Definitely 34, 33 is just... Well, not that good looking


----------



## YokoAE86 (May 23, 2007)

I would say R34. Isn't that a better driver's car than the 33, even if it is tuned?


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

few things to consider for me:

I do like the 34gtr like everyone but the price range is still very exclusive and I'm just not loaded enough to buy one unless the gaffer gives me a 10k payrise in March (hey I can always ask?)
.
On top of the initial handout of 20k+ for the car, paying out for regular services and the like at reputed garages just to keep the history nice n tidy to keep my resell value up AND the possibility that if it were a fresh import that it WOULD still have some probs that would cost money for parts and labour.

Assuming all being equal (ie: 34 being a minter & 33tuned being a minter) I think I would STILL go for the 33tuned... stock power is good initially in the 34 but anyone would quickly get bored and the money spent getting it to a top spec would obliterate the ol account.

a 600bhp+ ready-to-destroy monster that ppl fancy their chances with is just a hilarious machine to be sat behind the wheel of esp. when the 100k+ cars pull alongside 

also you have a body of cash to buy the extra bits that we all like to spend the pennies on and get another new set o tyres when the time comes.. 

I think I'd still pick the 33tuned but it would have to be a gem.. rebuilt engine, uprated goodies, nice solid underside, no rust etc.. just cant justify to myself putting 20k+ into a car :/

just my tuppence ..I still drool when I see a 34 tho


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

all of the above is true, but more so when the car's a 32

the 32 is the best imho, i could afford any model but i wanted the best driver's car, and that means the lightest, so the R32 wins

just look at all the guys swapping their drivetrains from their 34s into 32s to benefit from the best performance package

this idea that the models automatically get better as time goes on is just plain wrong
what they do get is bigger and heavier, while still having the same engine

and the 34's gearbox isn't strong enough, plus the 32 engine blocks were the best to have...the list goes on

it just depends how keen a driver you are- i'm the 'no compromise' type, and i prefer a car that doesn't shout it's performance, because i actually intend to use it rather than pose about with the stereo on..... 

attracting attention is the opposite of what i want


----------



## gt-iger (Sep 17, 2007)

The r34 all day long.
At the end of the day it is an r34!! and u could do what ever takes ur taste after u've got.


----------



## Turbo Piston (Aug 11, 2008)

R34 untuned! That way u know what goes on the car, and your way too. But just leave it stock


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

I voted a stock R34. Ended up buying a 2.8 litre R33. Later on rip the motor out and drop it into a R34. Win win


----------



## Boydie.NI (Aug 24, 2008)

YokoAE86 said:


> I would say R34. Isn't that a better driver's car than the 33, even if it is tuned?


Surely just a matter of taste and it's r34 all the way for me and be tuned later to personal taste. Though given the money a fully overhauled r32 is only option :thumbsup:


----------



## zakiidin (Nov 22, 2006)

untuned r34 for me. cos with that untuned r34, ill be the one and only in my country to have a fully working R34 gtr. seriously, the one and only. and from bone stock, id love to see and feel the car evolve into a superfast street car.


----------



## n boost (Jun 13, 2008)

gavman said:


> by the way the R34 getrag box, while having six ratios, is not nearly as strong (good) as the earlier version at handling extra power


I agree, my mates r34 gtr had his synchros knachered on his stage 1 gtr!
Personally i think i would have a stock r34 gtr in todays climate then a heavily tuned r33 gtr.
Mind u i have seen 600 bhp r33 gtr's selling for 10-15k theses days
and a stock/stage 1 r34 gtr is still fetching more than this.


----------



## YokoAE86 (May 23, 2007)

I would definetely go for a R34. Every man and his dog has seen a 33. A stock 34 is faster and better than a tuned 33. A stock 34 would hold its value higher when selling.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

YokoAE86 said:


> A stock 34 is faster and better than a tuned 33. .




How do you figure that out?
A stock 34 would cost you say £25k+. A tuned 33 of that value would be silly amounts of bhp/torque and would leave a stock 34 for dead.


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

BUy a tuned R33 with a mega motor. Wait a few years..... and buy a R34. Drop your motor in (possibly with a freshen up) and happy days.

There will come a time when A nice R32,33 and 34 wont be 50,000 in price difference.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Had the choice,R33 tuned every time.I felt buying a GTR was about exploiting a brilliant race bred engine,that can destroy supercars.I think the RB is everything in a GTR, not really fussy about what body it has R32 R33 R34.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

I wouldn't pay R34 money for an R33, no matter what had been done to it.


----------



## kornmonkey (Jan 29, 2006)

It depends om the R34 price and how much money I have got.
R34s go from anything between £15K & £45K.
At the lower end, tuned R33 wins hands down (especially as there must be something wrong with the R34 for it to be going for £15K) - if you are talking the higher price, it would have to be really special.

Assuming that we are talking purely GTRs. (I don't know much about GTT vs tuned GTSt, because they both look a bit skinny IMO).


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Must admit have never seen an R34GTR for £15K, even in these straightened times!! Cheapest I've seen is £18995 for an unmodded import in white. 

TBH depends what you want, these cars are expensive to tune well.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Best price for a 34 I'v seen is the one on here for £17.5k!


----------



## boomerkk (Sep 5, 2008)

Good question but obviously would depend on the quality of the tuning.

Example of the argument:

That basic white R34 17.5k vs The 700hp plus grey Harlow R33 19.5k

Seems a no brainer, the R33 must have had 40-50k thrown at it at least, respray, leather interior, wheels, suspension, brakes, big engine and ancillaries, turbo kit etc....

On the other hand, it would depend on the purposes of the buyer.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

R33 every time as they look a lot better than an R34 !!!!!


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

LOL - eye of the beholder and all that!!!

Personally I'd choose a REALLY serious R32 over both, although if it was going to be a daily driver then I'd go for the R34
The R33 looks like the adopted kid of the family :chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Mifin there you go

You got it wrong!!!! Everybody knows that the R32 was the prototype and test bed and then someone with style and taste produce the best looking Skyline to date with the gorgeous curves and shape of the R33. Then some kid with a play station in mind put the Skyline on steroids and so the ugly baby was born!!! End of!!!


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

I personally would prefer to buy a standard R33 and add the different stages of tuning myself, this then gives you the oppurtunity to learn the car as the power/handling levels increase. This way you have a car that has been tuned to your needs rather then someone elses.

Dont get me wrong I love the R34 but if your on a budget then the R33 it is.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

The R34 was always over priced and over rated!!!LOL 

My R33 is up for sale if you are looking for a serious high performance R33 with good road manners as well as a track beast! Look in the r33 section of Cars for Sale


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Steve said:


> You got it wrong!!!! Everybody knows that the R32 was the prototype and test bed and then someone with style and taste produce the best looking Skyline to date with the gorgeous curves and shape of the R33.


Steve, we all love ya buddy but your talking crap 

:chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL, maybe you'll appreciate my R35 then !!!!


----------



## bernmc (Dec 26, 2006)

I'd love a 34, but have spent a lot of time and effort and (sadly) money getting the 33 to where it is now. There is no way I'd change to a 34 without it having similar quality of work. And there are very few of those coming up for sale - certainly nothing recent that I've seen.

The other thing is I would never buy a std car, whether 32, 33, or 34. They're far too underpowered as std, and cost an abolute fortune to develop and tune well. I'll keep my eye open for a well tuned, high spec 34 - problem is that the 35 has made them all look expensive now!


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Steve said:


> Mifin there you go
> 
> You got it wrong!!!! Everybody knows that the R32 was the prototype and test bed and then someone with style and taste produce the best looking Skyline to date with the gorgeous curves and shape of the R33. Then some kid with a play station in mind put the Skyline on steroids and so the ugly baby was born!!! End of!!!


Curves and shape? I guess, if jellymould is a shape 

Theres no way an R33 would as good parked opposite a supercar for example :










20 years old and still looks lush even next to a brand new supercar


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

*Wrog again !*

My R33 looks great next to a modern day "supercar" My R35 !!!!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Steve said:


> LOL, maybe you'll appreciate my R35 then !!!!


:chuckle: Showoff ... though the rate their selling in a few years mate it will be like just another Aston ... or just another Merc ... or just another Porsche 

I can see the day when I have to limit the number of 35's attending the London meets.

Mind you, MIFIN's photo says it all :thumbsup:


opcorn:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Now now, how the hell can you even write the name Astom, Merc or Porker in the same sentence as the mighty GTR ????


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Steve said:


> Now now, how the hell can you even write the name Astom, Merc or Porker in the same sentence as the mighty GTR ????


Two reasons ...

01 - They were examples - but examples that city/trader twats drive.

(I do appreciate not everyone in these jobs or drives those car is a twat, but they are a minority _

02 - Cause those who own those examples will probably be changing to the mighty 'GTR' soon ... it is cheaper & more powerful after all ...


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL

Correction Yes they are LOL

No they are so far up themselves that they will dislike the "Nissan" badge !!!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Lets hope so geezar :thumbsup:

But it still doesn't take us away from the fact you were talking poo


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

You too, Rupert !!!!


----------



## Mick-skyline (May 1, 2009)

even though id love an R34 GTR, i would have to say if the 33 was well tuned id have it over the stock 34


----------



## dap_skyline (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi every one,

In the first time I tell an R34, I really like the body. But if it was an R33 400R than I'd prefer that one of corse.


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Barry Sheens 33 and Giles's Top Secret 33, both currently for sales puts a new spin on this topic.................;-)


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

it's gotta to be a tuned R33 all the way. For the price I have paid for my 33 I could have got a standard 34, but no way near the joy and excitement and power the noise the brutal acceleration. So, ladies, ladetts, and gentlemen it does not take Einstein's brain to see the point. This poll has completely gone the wrong way I think and very biased to 34's.opcorn:


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

Is it just me or does it seem a little incongruous that this poll is classified as "Specific..R35 chat"?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Hmmn, must have been put in the wrong forum by the OP. I might move it in a bit.:thumbsup:


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

leggus said:


> I'd rather buy (in fact i did) a totally bog standard Skyline, 280 bhp with all that weight, still in KMH, purring like a kitten, and mod it myself, so at least i know what IVE done to it


but ££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££ :bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling:


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> Hmmn, must have been put in the wrong forum by the OP. I might move it in a bit.:thumbsup:


thanks although actually i think when the original post was written the R35 might not even have been a twinkle in Carlos Ghosn's eye 

edited to say..i just looked at the beginning of the specific R35 chat forum and it goes back to 2001 whereas this thread began in 2006 so obviously development must have been well under way by '06


----------



## godzirra (Sep 16, 2009)

lol,i wud buy a 600hp r32 and keep the rest of the money...

theres 2 realy nice ones in the sale section...and they seem to come up regular


----------



## jerrym (Jun 7, 2010)

What kind of stupid question is this? lol


----------



## konvert (Jun 22, 2010)

34 all day for me


----------



## birdman.1 (Aug 17, 2010)

I voted for the 34. I have noticed a lot of R33's in the forum. They are not as common to collectors in the States. Every body wants the OG 32 or the refined 34. I have both a 34 and a 32. I never had much desire for a 33 except to drag race. Don't get me wrong, im defiantly downing a 33 but i think the style of a 34 is just sooooo slick!!


----------



## major beeftank (Apr 23, 2008)

33. 

Standard 34`s are slow


----------



## SteffanChyzak (Sep 12, 2010)

I tried so hard to purchase a R34 GTR but they were all over 20K and my R33 GTR tuned to over 400bhp with an engine rebuild was under 9K. But it's going to be the next car I buy


----------



## TsuchiyaGTR (Jul 27, 2009)

Definitely an R34 GTR. I think the R34 looks a lot more aggressive, Plus I would love to do my own work on the car never mind someone else having all the fun tuning it.


----------



## saltyno1 (Sep 12, 2010)

i had the choice and bought daves r33gtr doluck, this is my 4th skyline tuned them all and now i cant be bothered would rather spend the money on something that was done for me, knowing dave was a reputable guy,looks after his cars and has all reciepts/printout it was easy decision plus i know i would get bored very easily with anything stadard


----------



## RadoGTST (Jul 5, 2010)

standard r34 only because 600bhp r33 would eat me alive petrolwise, I'm after a daily driver.
Otherwise r33, always loved them most


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

After having a standard GTST and doing it all my self then buying a 500bhp 32 GTR then selling that as i wanted a standard 33 GTR to do all the mods my self because it doesnt feel like my car otherwise i would get the 34.

Loads of power is fun but i just didnt have the love for the 32, my 33 on the other hand i absolutely adore it and its probably only 350bhp


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Knowing how much it would cost to tune the R34 to the spec of the R33. I'd take the R33 straight away.


----------



## WeaponX (Nov 26, 2010)

R33 all the way. I like the looks a little better.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

defenetly a 34 untouched as i did, i am the one who takes the virginity of it and keep all the original parts never sell a bit from it.


----------



## williamdv (Jun 14, 2008)

for me a r34,

but first the cash for a r34


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

tuned r33 for me thats what i bought, the r34 is my favourite of the rb26 engine skylines but it just isnt worth the premium to me so i bought my r33 and left the 15k in my bank, an r34 of similar spec is double the cost !


----------



## mhhforyou (Jul 12, 2012)

R33... because i like the R33 so much more than the R34


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

mhhforyou said:


> R33... because i like the R33 so much more than the R34


It's a No Brainer - R33 of course !!!


----------



## Eadon (Dec 14, 2012)

Another resurrected old thread!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

and ???


----------



## Eadon (Dec 14, 2012)

And it's annoying as the 'new posts' has been clogged with resurrected poll threads over the past few days.

Mook believes it is someone's form of spamming.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

OK, but it is a Forum for all to share and speak on. Maybe a Spam filter then ???


----------



## mhhforyou (Jul 12, 2012)

Ok then i dont post my view. But then wherefore i need a Forum?

You could hook older treads on his position...


----------

